# Twas the Night Before Christmas Pidgin



## Kauai Kid (Dec 21, 2012)

Funny video on U tube by Pastor Wayne Cordeiro receites Twas the night b4 Christmas 

"Wuz Da Kine NIght befoa Da Time Christmas wen come"

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 21, 2012)

Is there a link for this, Sterling? It's been a long time since I heard this. When I lived in Hawaii back in the day, they played this (or one like it) on the radio.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Dec 21, 2012)

Here you go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8V0vIUilk0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 21, 2012)

Mahalo Kipka.  I' not competent on you tube (or anything much else)

Do you know how I could find a link of a you tube video showing an old woman with a big grocery bag crossing in front of a car very very slowly.  The car driver guns the engine several times trying to get her to walk faster.  He fails.  Finally, he honks his horn at the old woman and she swings her heavy grocery bag against the bumper.

THE AIR BAG GOES OFF IN THE DRIVERS FACE.  No matter how bad a day you are having it will make you laugh and laugh and keep laughing most of the day.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Dec 22, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Mahalo Kipka.  I' not competent on you tube (or anything much else)
> 
> Do you know how I could find a link of a you tube video showing an old woman with a big grocery bag crossing in front of a car very very slowly.  The car driver guns the engine several times trying to get her to walk faster.  He fails.  Finally, he honks his horn at the old woman and she swings her heavy grocery bag against the bumper.
> 
> ...



You must mean this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjcoRFcmQuo


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 22, 2012)

Mahalo Art:  You made my day with this video.

:hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 22, 2012)

Eh, tanks for share, Sterling.  Makes me very homesick for Hawaii.  DD was born on December 21 in Honolulu, 18 years ago.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 26, 2012)

artringwald said:


> You must mean this one:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjcoRFcmQuo


Cute.  It does make you homesick for HI.


----------

